# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Propuestas para la "Marca País" del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios  
Escribo este tema por tratarse de algo muy importante para los intereses de nuestro país de cara al futuro; y porque recientemente estuve opinando al respecto en el blog de Ángel Manero. 
Quiero empezar diciendo que este tema está principalmente pensado para que entre todos hagamos propuestas, a manera de lluvia de ideas, para ver qué conseguimos del intercambio. 
Aclarado esto, paso a mencionarles la primera propuesta que me llegó a mi correo desde dicho blog, y que planteaba continuar con la frase *"Cómprale al Perú"* (que utilizamos recientemente para el mercado interno) o *"Buy Peru*" para para nuestra marca país en el extranjero. 
Mi respuesta fue que dicho concepto no abarca todo lo positivo de nuestro país, y que más bien fue pensado para fomentar el consumo de productos nacionales a nivel interno, en vista de una clara tendencia a consumir productos importados. Me parecía algo impositivo, enfocado más al tema del comercio de productos y servicios peruanos, pero sigo pensando que el Perú es mucho más que eso, y que no habría mucha diferencia de que otro país utilice la misma frase pero con el nombre de su país. 
Sin embargo, estuve pensando al respecto y reconocí que tal vez sí podría ser una buena idea, si es que la frase venía precedida de la imágenes adecuadas, que reflejen todo lo que nuestro país ofrece al resto del mundo, muy aparte del comercio de productos y servicios. Sigo pensando que el tema del turismo y nuestra riqueza natural se hacen débiles con esta frase, pero a su vez, reconozco que es muy fácil de recordar incluso para los extranjeros. 
Tuve que reconcer que tal vez sea una buena idea, luego de proponer la siguiente frase *"Perú: Naturalmente Encantador"*, y recibir una respuesta exclamando cómo alguien podría estar en contra de la propuesta *"Cómprale al Perú*" o *"Buy Peru"*. 
Como publicista que soy, considero que la frase en sí, no ofrece ningún beneficio al consumidor extranjero; y ese beneficio sólo puede conocerse a través de las imágenes que acompañen a las campañas de nuestra marca país en el exterior. Para mí, ese es uno de los puntos débiles de dicho slogan, pero tengo que reconocer que podría funcionar si se acompaña de otros elementos.  
Como comenté en el blog al que hago referencia, el aspecto positico del slogan *"Buy Peru"* es que se trata de una frase corta y fácil de recordar.  
Para terminar, quiero dejar formulado el concepto que creo -desde mi punto de vista- debemos transmitir en el extranjero para posicionar adecuadamente nuestra marca país:  *"Perú: país magadiverso, de gran biodiversidad, con hermosos paisajes naturales, con una gran historia, diversidad de culturas y de gente, riqueza culinaria, y una gran variedad de productos naturales que gustan en todo el mundo."*  
Por eso mi propuesta inicial, que me gusta bastante también, es la de:  *"Perú: Naturalmente Encantador"* 
Finalmente, les dejo el enlace a un blog donde se hace referencia a lo que se debe tener en cuenta para crear una marca país, que me pareció interesante compartir con ustedes.  http://blogs.elcomercio.pe/publicida...arca-peru.html 
Espero propuestas y críticas, para ver si me animo a diseñar algunos logotipos para compartirlos con ustedes también. 
SaludosTemas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Perú ya tiene su nueva "Marca País" Artículo: BID otorga al Perú préstamos "verdes" por US$ 50 millones para preservar el medio ambiente Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno ni vuelta que darle el slogan propuesto y la idea que quieres trasmitir esta más que claro, a veces hay personas que no aportan ni con ideas ni con criticas constructivas; punto aparte, sobre el concepto debería de ser :  *"Perú: país megadiverso, de gran biodiversidad, con hermosos  paisajes naturales, gran historia, diversidad cultural, riqueza culinaria y gran variedad de productos naturales que  gustan en todo el mundo."* 
Mi slogan sería --> *Perú : Naturalmente delicioso  ó  Perú : Delicia natural - Buy Perú !!!* 
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
BIOFERTIL SAC - Partner BIOEM kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## golcito18

me gusta "delicia natural" aunque claro es solo mi opinion...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Comparto con ustedes una entrevista con PromPeru y Future Brand, realizada por la Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe), para ver qué opinan con respecto a la propuesta que están manejando para la marca país, porque la verdad me quedo con todas las propuestas planteadas hasta aquí por nosotros y por las personas del blog de agronegocios. Y en el siguiente mensaje voy a dar mi opinión, porque no estoy muy contento que digamos.  *"Entrevista con Promperú y Future Brand "
COMPROMISO DEL EMPRESARIADO: ESENCIAL PARA LA MARCA PAÍS*  
Aunque mantienen en reserva cuándo la presentarán, adelantan que evitarán el tiempo electoral. Las regiones también participan en su elaboración. Quieren que se luzca en Expoalimentaria 2011  *Por:* Manuela Zurita   *Lima, 16 Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* El año que viene se presentará la Marca País de Perú, un slogan y un logo, con el que se buscará promocionar el turismo, las inversiones y las exportaciones de nuestro diverso territorio. Agraria.pe organizó ayer en la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX) el foro Marcas Colectivas y Marca País, implicancias para el agro para motivar el debate desde el sector agroexportador. 
Tras el cierre del evento conversamos con Mariella Soldi, coordinadora del Proyecto Marca País de Promperú y con Julia Viñas, directora ejecutiva de Future Brand, la firma especializada en marketing que trabaja en la elaboración del concepto desde julio de 2009.  
Periodista (P): ¿Hasta ahora, cuánto se ha invertido en la marca país?
Mariella Soldi (MS): Sólo se ha invertido en el desarrollo de la marca. Ahora viene la etapa del lanzamiento, que se va a hacer con el presupuesto del próximo año que tenemos aprobado (S/. 40 millones). 
P: Entonces, ¿Cuánto se ha invertido?
Julia Viñas (J.V.): Lo que figura oficialmente. Son cifras que no sé si se pueden revelar y se tienen que comunicar a través de Promperú. 
M. S. No me corresponde hacer esas declaraciones. Pero si el tema del lanzamiento.  
P: ¿En qué momento del año? 
M.S. Eso tampoco te lo puedo decir. Todo va a ser una sorpresa para que se queden con la boca abierta.  
P: ¿Cómo están trabajando con las regiones? ¿Cómo están recogiendo esta impresión del interior del país? 
M.S: En realidad al momento de la investigación se entrevistó a gente que tenía mucha repercusión en la región. Para el lanzamiento se estima que no será en Lima solamente, sino que tiene que pasar por las regiones para que se note que es transversal y que no es de la capital o de un sector. 
A partir de enero de 2011 iremos a las regiones para hacer presentaciones de sensibilización y que la gente vaya entendiendo a qué se refiere el concepto Marca País. Tenemos un grupo que son los voceros que nos ayudarán en la comunicación.  
P: El año que viene es un año político, en el que vamos a tener un nuevo Presidente. ¿Esto va a marcar de alguna forma el lanzamiento de la marca país?
M.S.: Esto en realidad no tiene nada que ver con la política. Trata de ser un tema completamente técnico y tiene que verse en el largo plazo. No importa quién es el presidente esto de acá es (un tema) de Estado. Tiene que ser una estrategia a largo plazo. De todas maneras, quisiéramos no entrar en las mismas fechas que el tema político, para que no haya mucho ruido y darle la importancia debida a la marca. Pero esto es técnico. Es una herramienta comercial que nos va a ayudar a posicionar a los sectores y posicionar al país. 
P: ¿Ya están pensando en alguna campaña para el agro? 
M.S. La marca país es un paraguas, es macro. Las iniciativas específicas de cada sector tiene que verlas ese sector. Podemos apoyar. Directamente sería genial que esas iniciativas estén ya alineadas con lo que queremos vender de agro o de atributos de la marca. Pero es un trabajo que tienen que hacer ellos. Como Beatriz Tubino de ADEX, lo de Expoalimentaria es genial. Vienen haciéndolo hace varios años y hemos estado participando. El interés es que el próximo año todo Expoalimentaria se vea de Marca País para que ya sea el Perú que se venda. 
P: Según se comentó en el foro, podría ser una debilidad que los gremios no compartan los valores de la marca país. ¿El trabajo de Promperú y de Future Brand está también orientado a fortalecer los valores de los gremios peruanos? 
J.V.: También es verdad que cada gremio, sector y área va a tener necesidades específicas. Por eso la Marca País es una marca paraguas y pretende englobar una cantidad de cosas que son mucho más específicas. La propuesta que he presentado a Mariella (Soldi) respecto de Marca País *polifacético, especialista, cautivador* son conceptos lo suficientemente abarcativos como para que te den cintura como gremio, producto o área de Gobierno, inclusive, para poder tener tu propia identidad pero estar dentro de ese paraguas. Se trata de tirar todos del mismo carro. 
P: No es por ser negativa, pero ¿qué factores son necesarios tener en cuenta una vez lanzada la Marca País para que esta no se venga abajo?
J.V.: El involucramiento del sector privado. Esto es un círculo virtuoso. El sector privado se ve beneficiado. Un ejemplo es el salmón chileno versus el noruego. El primero es la misma calidad, pero el noruego, es noruego. De eso se trata: de cómo logras que el producto peruano tenga esa valorización por el hecho de ser peruano. Esa es la contribución que le va a dar la Marca País eventualmente al producto. 
P: En materia de prensa, recién mencionó la importancia de la difusión de noticias sobre Perú en el ámbito internacional. ¿Están trabajando en este aspecto?
M.S.: Sí, contaremos con un PR global (las siglas en inglés de Public Relationship o relacionista público) que nos ayude con las comunicaciones a nivel global. 
P: ¿A futuro o ya están trabajando en eso? 
M.S. Para el próximo año.  
P: ¿Qué empresa tendría esa función?
M.S. Está en concurso.   *DATO* 
- El foro Marcas Colectivas y Marca País, implicancias para el agro fue transmitido por Internet.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Bueno, aquí si me permito opinar con algo más de detalle, porque esta es mi profesión... 
Primero que nada, me gustaría explicarle a la gente de Prom Peru y Future Brand que los peruanos estamos cansados de las "sopresitas" de las personas e instituciones que llevan las riendas del país, y que queremos saber -y necesitamos saber- para cuándo vamos a tener nuestra marca país. 
Segundo; cuál es el problema de decir cuánto se ha invertido hasta el momento en el desarrollo de la marca país, o más bien, cuánto se le ha pagado a Future Brand durante todo este tiempo; es decir, desde julio de 2009 -según el artículo- hasta la fecha, por el trabajo que han realizado (y que no sabemos exactamente cuál es). En ese sentido, pienso que todos esos procesos o licitaciones deberían ser públicos y de libre acceso; así que no deberían tener nigún problema para decirnos dicha cifra. 
Pero para entrar al tema técnico del asunto; yo creo que primero deberían definir cuál es el concepto que queremos transmitir en el resto del mundo, antes de proponer el slogan con el que se va a tratar de posicionar dicho concepto. 
Según mi opinión, el concepto más apropiado para vendernos en el exterior, según nuestras ventajas como país, sería el siguiente:  *Perú: País megadiverso de gran bio-diversidad y con hermosos paisajes naturales; de una historia milenaria, llena de culturas y de gente cálida y amable; proveedores de una gran variedad de productos naturales y una riqueza culinaria que encanta a todos en el mundo.* 
En ese sentido, yo creo que con todo el tiempo que han tenido para trabajar en el desarrollo de la marca país, tanto Prom Peru como Future Brand; al menos ya deberíamos tener bien definido el concepto que vamos a vender internacionalmente, para que los peruanos podamos ir interiorizando dicho concepto también en nuestras cabezas y en nuestra forma de actuar. 
Ahora -y nuevamente digo que es mi opinión- me parece una muy mala idea proponer como slogan de nuestra marca país, estas 3 palabras:   *Polifacético, especialista, cautivador* 
De las 3, yo sólo me quedaría con Cautivador, pero las otras dos palabras creo que son demasiado ambiguas y no nos ayudan a vendernos como país, ya que ni siquiera los peruanos de menos recursos entienden lo que es polifacético; y tampoco entiendo en qué medida somos especialistas. 
Yo estoy convencido que en publicidad no hay verdades ni mentiras -así que tampoco voy a negar la propuesta-, pero como profesional de esta carrera, no recomendaría utilizar esas 3 palabras como slogan de nuestra marca país; y también creo que deberían preocuparse más por definir el concepto, que hace tiempo debería estar definido y difundiéndose entre los peruanos para incorporarlo en nuestras mentes y en nuestra forma de actuar frente a los extranjeros. En ese sentido, les recuerdo que para que la Marca País funcione, *TODOS* debemos remar en la misma dirección. 
Y para terminar, quiero decir y recordarles a nuestras autoridades, que la Marca País debería ser prioridad para los intereses económicos del Perú, y no debería dejar de utilizarse después de un tiempo o algunos años; ya que es lo que permite a un extranjero saber qué es lo que puede encontrar u obtener de nuestro país. La Marca País es algo que puede reformularse con el tiempo, pero es necesario que a partir de ahora se mantenga en el tiempo, para que efectivamente logremos posicionarnos en el mundo como lo que pretendemos. 
Desde mi punto de vista, es lamentable ver como países como Brasil, Chile, Colombia, México, Uruguay, Panamá, y muchos otros; nos llevan amplia ventaja en el manejo y aprovechamiento de la demonida "Marca País".  
Y recuerden esto: *"Si NO te conocen, NO te consumen"* 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Buen dia Sr. Bruno:
He participado en dos oportunidades este año, de las conferencias "Emprendedor" realizadas una en Chiclayo y otra en mi lindo Trujillo, y he obervado con gran intereses el entusiasmo que le ponen a cada una de las presentaciones el Sr. Angel Añanos y sobre todo cuando utiliza inteligentemente la palabra "COMPARTIR" 
esta frase tiene una gran significado y es el secreto del exito de estos peruanos, nuestros amigos y hermanos, por eso decidí partir de aqui para colocar tres propuestas, que me parece pegan y contagian un entusiasmo. 
"Perú, lindo di, Compartelo" 
"Mi Perú es tuyo.!, Acompañame" 
"Perú Encantador: Disfrutalo" 
"Perú: Un sueño Encantador" 
saludos cordiales 
Jack Jiménez P.

----------


## oscar villanueva

Buenas Noches Sr. Bruno
Me gusto lo de "Peru, Naturalmente encantador" pero quisiera agregar algo mas sobre su slogan como por ejemplo: 
"Perú, Naturalmente Encantador: Disfrútalo" 
Saludos. 
Oscar Villanueva Ramos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Mientras nosotros discutimos acerca de nuestra marca país, y cuándo va a estar lista; nuestros vecinos de Ecuador ya están exponiendo su marca país ante los ojos del los londinenses. La foto que ven a continuación es un aviso publicado en los pasadisos de una de las estaciones del subterráneo de Londres, por donde circulan muchísimas personas de distintas partes del mundo. 
Además, presten atención al slogan y al texto que allí se muestra, y se darán cuenta que Ecuador se nos adelantó en uno de los conceptos que nosotros también necesitamos vender como país: "La megadiversidad".  *Traducción*  _Ecuador: "Ama la Vida"...__"Experimente la mayor megadiversidad cultural, biológica y social por metro cuadrado en el mundo."_  
Saludos

----------


## hernanrj

Yo opino que la marca de nuestro pais es, ha sido y será "Peru"; hay varios conceptos alrededor de las marcas (o firmas) pero no debemos olvidar que basicamente se trata de reputacion, o cómo te ven en el mercado. Lo que viene despues es el "Just Do it" o el "Keep Walking" que es la segunda lìnea pero no es la marca.
Cómo se ve al Peru un extranjero? yo me imagino que sucede algo como con Australia, que tambien tiene ligado su nombre a un animal (en su caso el canguro en nuestro caso la llama) y su geografía, creo que podriamos hacer un símil, y no importa tanto que en la marca se lleve el mensaje, el mensaje va detras, muy detrás; nuestro pais tiene una fuerte imagen ya, una vez escuche que el Peru es un destino AUTENTICO, creo que debemos explotar lo que ya tenemos, las llamas, las alpacas, la cordillera y Machu Picchu pero como un vehiculo para comunicar. ( Como el osito de Bimbo o el perrito de Scott) es decir no va a significar que vendemos llamas o vendemos destinos turisticos en la cordillera o que somos unicamente Machu Picchu.
Australia ha tenido mucho exito con los vinos, los productos lacteos, y nadie puede decir oiga eso es incompatible con los desiertos y los canguros ; igual pasa con nuestro pais no debemos olvidar lo que ya tenemos, debemos aprovecharlo.
El trabajo de Promperu y FutureBrands se orienta a una estrategia de comunicacion, no estan creando la marca, aunque hay tantas y tantas definiciones como ahora que se habla de "marca paraguas" para mi, la marca es una sola y es Peru.
Pensemos en Japon o China, es que no son marcas ya estos paises? cambiara algo si le agregan un "Just Do it" para pensar y tener en cuenta.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Yo opino que la marca de nuestro pais es, ha sido y será "Peru"; hay varios conceptos alrededor de las marcas (o firmas) pero no debemos olvidar que basicamente se trata de reputacion, o cómo te ven en el mercado. Lo que viene despues es el "Just Do it" o el "Keep Walking" que es la segunda lìnea pero no es la marca.
> Cómo se ve al Peru un extranjero? yo me imagino que sucede algo como con Australia, que tambien tiene ligado su nombre a un animal (en su caso el canguro en nuestro caso la llama) y su geografía, creo que podriamos hacer un símil, y no importa tanto que en la marca se lleve el mensaje, el mensaje va detras, muy detrás; nuestro pais tiene una fuerte imagen ya, una vez escuche que el Peru es un destino AUTENTICO, creo que debemos explotar lo que ya tenemos, las llamas, las alpacas, la cordillera y Machu Picchu pero como un vehiculo para comunicar. ( Como el osito de Bimbo o el perrito de Scott) es decir no va a significar que vendemos llamas o vendemos destinos turisticos en la cordillera o que somos unicamente Machu Picchu.
> Australia ha tenido mucho exito con los vinos, los productos lacteos, y nadie puede decir oiga eso es incompatible con los desiertos y los canguros ; igual pasa con nuestro pais no debemos olvidar lo que ya tenemos, debemos aprovecharlo.
> El trabajo de Promperu y FutureBrands se orienta a una estrategia de comunicacion, no estan creando la marca, aunque hay tantas y tantas definiciones como ahora que se habla de "marca paraguas" para mi, la marca es una sola y es Peru.
> Pensemos en Japon o China, es que no son marcas ya estos paises? cambiara algo si le agregan un "Just Do it" para pensar y tener en cuenta.

 Hola hernanrj:  
Coinicido en algunas cosas; y en otras no tanto.  
Definitivamente la marca es una sola: "Perú"; pero lo que se está tratando es de plantear una estrategia de comunicación que ayude a marketear esa marca, para que sea mejor vista ante los ojos de los extranjeros. En ese sentido, yo sí creo que un "slogan" ayudaría a posicionar mejor la marca Perú, que si no lo hubiera. 
Por otra parte, creo coincidir contigo en que el "slogan", el "isotipo" (la llama) y el tipo de letras, no es lo más importante para nuestra marca país; sino la presencia de nuestra marca "Perú" en los distintos medios y/o ferias internacionales. Después de eso, siempre es bueno contar con un buen logotipo, un buen isotipo y un buen slogan; ya que esos son los elementos básicos de una marca -como tal-. Además, me parece una buena idea la de utilizar la imagen de una "llama" como ícono de nuestra marca, ya que efectivamente es algo que nos identifica como país a nivel internacional, y que no está tan trillado como Macchu Picchu. Aunque -y te vuelvo a repetir mi opinión- creo que también podría ser la imagen de un gallito de las rocas, la de un oso de anteojos, o la de un colibrí, o la de una orquídea, etc, etc; pero lo más importante es que ese logo o esa marca estén prensentes en los medios o ferias de otros países promocionándonos como país. En ese sentido, vuelvo a repetir que para mí lo más importante es estar presente en las mentes de los consumidores o turistas extranjeros; y eso sólo se consigue anunciando o participando de eventos; mostrando imágenes de las cosas que se pueden conseguir en Perú y desde el Perú ... cosa que actualmente no venimos haciendo (a diferencia de muchos de los países de la región). 
Por último, creo que el trabajo de PromPerú y Future Brand debe enfocarse a realizar de la mejor manera posible todos los aspectos que involucran al desarrollo de nuestra marca país, tanto desde el punto de vista conceptual y creativo, como desde el punto de vista de la estrategia de comunicación -que bien mencionas-. En ese sentido, creo que una buena marca país se elabora teniendo en cuenta todos esos aspectos; y no sólo uno de ellos. En todo caso, para eso se les paga: para que desarrollen una marca país con un buen logotipo, con un buen isotipo, con un buen slogan y con una adecuada estrategia de comunicación para posicionar la marca país "Perú" en el extranjero. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:  
Bruno

----------


## MoSsa

"Naturalmente peruano"

----------


## hernanrj

Mi propuesta sería acompañar el nombre Perú con la palabra "Amazing" dentro de alguna frase corta de fácil recuerdo. Esto significa asombroso, extraordinario, sorprendente.
No soy especialista en el tema pero creo que el concepto de "marca pais" no tienen nada que ver con el enfoque tradicional de marca, que está ligado a un producto o servicio específico, es decir un bien.
Por ello me parece que no deberiamos pensar en la gastronomia o en los productos agricolas o en productos naturales, como tampoco en minería o pesquería ni siquiera turismo. (A proposito, habria que saber primero la definición o concepto de "marca pais").
Por otro lado, la marca es un asunto de largo aliento, si analizamos el caso de Toyota, por citar un ejemplo, veremos que su fortaleza no se debe exclusivamente a campañas publicitarias, una marca es algo que va mas alla, el mensaje que emite es subliminal, no comunica ni tiene un mensaje directo. La marca acompaña al bien, es una sola cosa.
En conclusión creo que Future Brands no hará nada nuevo ni nada que cambiara nuestro destino, es cierto que es muy importante pero más va por el lado de ser importante por no cometer un error. Nuestra marca ya existe y es fuerte desde el punto de vista de diferenciarse facilmente; no somos Colombia, no somos Ecuador que buscan diferenciarse, somos Peru con mucha historia, solo debemos seguir la corriente.
Pensemos un poco mas en lo que queremos, en como nos gustaria que nos vean como pais y no tanto en lo que podemos vender.
Saludos
Hernán

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola hernanrj: 
Me gusta la propuesta de slogan de "Amazing" o "Sorprendente" para el caso del Perú, porque efectivamente es muy difícil englobar todo lo que somos y hacemos en una sola frase; y esa es una de las tantas opciones que considero podrían servirnos para posicionar nuestra marca país a largo plazo; como lema principal. De allí, siempre se pueden diseñar campañas específicas con frases más elaboradas para cada una de éstas. 
Por otra parte, yo no creo que haya mucha diferencia entre una marca convencional (como Toyota) y una marca país -aunque debe haberlas técnicamente-. Pero a diferencia de ti, yo sí creo que debemos pensar en nuestra gastronomía, en nuestra historia, en nuestra gente, en nuestros recursos naturales, en nuesto turismo, en nuestra minería, etc, etc; y todo aquello que nos haga valiosos como país ante los ojos de los extranjeros -sean turistas, empresarios o simplemente personas de otro país- a la hora de desarrollar nuestra marca país. Aunque tal vez no estés de acuerdo, uno de los objetivos de la marca país es fomentar el consumo de productos y servicios nacionales en el extranjero. 
Ahora, es verdad que la marca Perú ya existe, pero la idea es promocionarla para que ocupe los primeros lugares de recordación en la mente de los extranjeros; y si dejamos que el Perú solito se haga famoso, creo que nos estaríamos equivocando. Es cierto que ya tenemos una reputación ganada -tanto positiva como negativa- pero eso no quiere decir que tengamos que dejar de emitir mensajes para que más gente nos conozca y reconozca como un país "sorprendente"; y de paso trabajar para reducir la percepción negativa que puedan tener algunos extranjeros de nosotros o del Perú. Es por eso que Coca-Cola no deja de hacer publicidad y renovarse como marca: para seguir siendo el líder mundial en el mercado de las gaseosas. 
Por último, es cierto también que Future Brand no va a cambiar la historia del Perú, pero al menos exigámosles que hagan el mejor trabajo posible con la marca de nuestro país; y sobre todo, que se apresuren en que dicha marca "Perú" esté presente en los medios internacionales mostrando lo mejor de nuestro país y de nuestra gente.  
Quiero agradecerte nuevamente por tu participación en este tema; y espero no molestarte mucho con mis puntos de vista. A mí me parece interesante leer lo que otros piensan de nuestra marca país -porque yo soy publicista- así que de lo que se trata aquí es de opinar con lo que cada uno tenga para opinar. 
Saludos; y espero tus comentarios cuando se lance nuestra marca país, para ver qué opinas al respecto. 
Bruno

----------


## hernanrj

Bruno, concuerdo mucho con lo que dices y si algunas ideas aparentemente difieren, de ninguna manera genera una molestia, todo lo contrario es muy interesante conocer otros puntos de vista. Gracias tambien por responderme espero seguir colaborando con los temas del foro.
Ojala lo de Future Brands no venga con alguna sorpresa, es un trabajo muy necesario e importante, como bien lo dices. Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A propósito de la "Marca País" del Perú, a echarle un ojo a lo que vienen haciendo nuestros hermanos y vecinos del sur con la suya.   *Así se "venderá" Chile el 2011: "Chile is good for you"*     *Chile is good for you (Chile hace bien)*    
Saludos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Buenas tardes. 
Mi slogan sería: "...atrevete a descubrir  al Perú..." 
Atentamente, 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## hernanrj

Y en el Perú? alguien sabe que paso con el trabajo de la consultora que se había contratado?
Saludos

----------

